# Fursona character creator?



## Vivianite (May 11, 2010)

Sorry if this is the wrong spot to open a thread of this question.

I was wondering if there's a website that has some sort of furry character creator that allows one to sort of piece together their own fursona.  Now i know there's thousands of combination of fursonas out there, Just would like it if I had some sort of reference point to what some of these would look.

Eventually this will lead up to me making my own fursona from my head, but to wrap my head around the concept is making my brain hurt.


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Here's what you were looking for.

Now never use it. They look like shit.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Here's what you were looking for.
> 
> Now never use it. They look like shit.


I've used this before :/

It is a little retarded


----------



## Vivianite (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Here's what you were looking for.
> 
> Now never use it. They look like shit.




i had a gut feeling someone was gonna shoot this, and yes, i agree it's shit.  However,  A better version of such a tool is just a myth isn't it?


----------



## Apollo (May 11, 2010)

What about Second Life? (not really a creator, but it can help piecing out your fursona)


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Vivianite said:


> i had a gut feeling someone was gonna shoot this, and yes, i agree it's shit.  However,  A better version of such a tool is just a myth isn't it?


You want something where you just pick a few options and general designs and it come out looking good?

Yep, it's a myth.


----------



## Vivianite (May 11, 2010)

HenriW said:


> What about Second Life? (not really a creator, but it can help piecing out your fursona)



True as that may be I'm not on maingrid and that wont be till a few weeks.  Was wondering in the mean time if some website existed outside of an actual game.



Icarus615 said:


> You want something where you just pick a few  options and general designs and it come out looking good?
> 
> Yep, it's a myth.



goddamnit.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

That just gave me an idea!


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That just gave me an idea!


I see it did, haha.


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

Try this:

Step 1: Take your index finger and insert it into either your left or right nostril.
Step 2: Pick around for a while in search of your brain.
Step 3: Once you have found your brain, scratch it for a little bit until you get an idea.
Step 4: Draw and/or write out said idea.
Step 5: Viola! Fursona!


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Aww, I think it's pretty good!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, I think it's pretty good!


 
Holy shriekin' shrooms, that's actually really accurate.

Mine looks like a generic cat. Meh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

> SirRob:I fart rainbows too.



*Ahem* I think that's MY job >.> 
lol....might use the 'make your own fagsona' thing later..


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Holy shriekin' shrooms, that's actually really accurate.
> 
> Mine looks like a generic cat. Meh.


That's because my design's pretty plain.

Personally, I think generic's fine. To me, generic is more appealing than 'original'.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's because my design's pretty plain.
> 
> Personally, I think generic's fine. To me, generic is more appealing than 'original'.


 
At least I got the white spot in my chest. All that was missing was the bi eyes. One gold eye and one silver eye.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Meh.


Oh? Did you edit a design from the creator?



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> At least I got the white spot in my chest. All that was missing was the bi eyes. One gold eye and one silver eye.


Ha ha, well the pupils aren't really noticeable in that artist's style, so it's no big deal.



Scotty1700 said:


> *Ahem* I think that's MY job >.>
> lol....might use the 'make your own fagsona' thing later..


Oh... I should change that back.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh? Did you edit a design from the creator?


 Yup. First time my fursona has ever seen the light of day. *ashamed*


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

This is my fursona character creator:


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yup. First time my fursona has ever seen the light of day. *ashamed*


There's no need to be ashamed of it. I think those character creators are really fun. It's a pretty good edit too. I wouldn't have been able to tell if I didn't actually use the creator.

Although that's coming from a person who used GaiaOnline for years.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's no need to be ashamed of it. I think those character creators are really fun.
> 
> Although that's coming from a person who used GaiaOnline for years.


 D'aww, thanks. I just feel like I cheated to get it.

Coming from another guy who was on Gaia for a year, mostly on the forums.

Font one and white so you guys can't see this, but one of my RL friends has been on Gaia for several years and is now a Gaia millionare. But he actually has a life. wat?


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

I'm technically a millionaire since I own 2004 monthly collectables.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm technically a millionaire since I own 2004 monthly collectables.


O mai. :shock:

And someone rerail this, please.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

I don't think before I could do Willow with this, but then again, I did this back when he was still in development


----------



## Kiva (May 11, 2010)

Mine is just a pencil and paper, murr you can make em as smecsy as you want with those :3.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 12, 2010)

I did this too, and my dude is pretty damn accurate as well XD


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

My fursona creator is legos, cause I'm a pro.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Here's what you were looking for.



OH COOL
I wonder if I can hack it :V

Seems like the most useless low quality item over the internet.

There isn't any need for fursona creator, nor a fursona at all. It does nothing, and trust me it only helps if you are an artist or an artist's beggar.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Everyone who used that stupid flash thing in a non-sarcastic way should go die in a fire.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My fursona creator is legos, cause I'm a pro.


Pics or you're lying.

Also, relying on some character creator thing on the internet is stupid. Use your damn imagination instead, seeing as it doesn't have any kind of limitations.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Pics or you're lying.
> 
> Also, relying on some character creator thing on the internet is stupid. Use your damn imagination instead, seeing as it doesn't have any kind of limitations.


I would totally make a lego fox if I had the time.

And enough red bricks...


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would totally make a lego fox if I had the time.
> 
> And enough red bricks...


Too bad I don't live a little closer to Denmark, or else I'd be smuggling Lego bricks to anyone who pays a good price for 'em.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Fun fact: Most designs are based on other designs. If something like this helps mold a person's character design, then I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Too bad I don't live a little closer to Denmark, or else I'd be smuggling Lego bricks to anyone who pays a good price for 'em.


 
Lego:n Ã¤r lagoma. (Did I say it right?)


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

I made my second Fursona with this.


----------



## Dragonbones (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, I think it's pretty good!





You good that this ain't you...


----------



## zacharida (Mar 10, 2014)

Vivianite said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong spot to open a thread of this question.
> 
> I was wondering if there's a website that has some sort of furry character creator that allows one to sort of piece together their own fursona.  Now i know there's thousands of combination of fursonas out there, Just would like it if I had some sort of reference point to what some of these would look.
> 
> Eventually this will lead up to me making my own fursona from my head, but to wrap my head around the concept is making my brain hurt.



Sorry bro the only thing ive found through hours is that cheap creator and lots of surveys, lots of them not furry friendly


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, let's try to check the dates before we start necroing old threads, pl0x.


----------

